# AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X



## PCRalfi (22. Juli 2018)

*AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Hallo,


ich will mir einen 2700X inkl. AiO WaKü zulegen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der größt möglichen Kühlleistung.
Radiator max 240mm Länge (In Win 101 Case, Befestigung an der Seite).
Dicke bis max ca. 30mm wegen einer Zotac 1080 Ti Extreme die davor sein würde.
Mit den Lüftern könnte es dann knapp werden, aber das wäre nicht so schlimm.


Ich habe aktuell diese WaKüs im Auge:
- Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB (soll ganz gut kühlen)
- Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro (soll sehr gut kühlen)
- Corsair Hydro Series H100x  (soll extrem gut kühlen, aber komplett laut sein)
- Fractal Design Celsius S24 (soll gut kühlen)
- Alphacool Eisbaer LT240 (weis nicht wie starkt sie kühlt, passt aber glaube nicht in mein Case von den Schlauchlängen her)


Laut diesen Einschätzungen (von mir) würde ich zur H100x greifen, weil sie die stärkste Kühlung haben soll und relativ günstig zu H100i Pro ist, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher!
Die beiden Corsair kühlen in meinen Augen am besten, aber vielleicht ist es ja anders.


Was sagt ihr?
Kennt ihr euch exakter mit den Kühlleistungen aus bzw könntet ihr ein ähnliches "Ranking" erstellen?


Gruß und danke schon mal für jede Hilfe die ich bekomme!


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X Hilfe*

Für einen Ryzen brauchst du keine Wakü die laufen dank verlötetem Die mit einem ordentlichen Luftkühler sehr kühl mein 1700 sieht keine 60C. Höher übertakten wirst du auch nicht können weil die Spannung ab ~4,35 Ghz so hoch wird das es für 24/7 nicht empfehlenswert ist, nebenbei takten sich die Ryzen 2xxx von selbst so gut das ich persönlich da nicht versuchen würde allen Kernen einen gleichen Multi aufzuzwingen. Wenn du eine AiO wegen der Optik kaufen möchtest dann nimm die die dir am besten zuzsagt.


----------



## PCRalfi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich kann deine Aussage voll und ganz nachvollziehen, da ich aktuell einen Ryzen 5 1600 @3,75GHz 1,375V besitze (mehr geht nicht... wohl einer der schlechtesten Chips )

Lass mich mein Case (In Win 101) kurz erklären:
Frische und kühle Luft NUR von unten durch 3x 120mm Lüfter.
2 der 120mm Lüfter sind direkt unter der 1080 Ti, die dadurch unter 99% Vollast nur max 60° erreicht.
Der Luftkühler sitzt direkt über der Graka -> KEINE kühle Frischluft z.B von Frontlüftern.
Mit meinem Aktuellen Ryzen 1600 & EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced natürlich kein Problem, der wird auch ca. 60° WEGEN der Graka, bei ca. 50% Auslastung.
Man könnte schon sagen, er passt sich immer der Graka an, manchmal etwas wärmer (bis zu 70°, mehr nicht) wegen der Eigenwärme bei ca. 80% Auslastung.
Der dritte Bodenlüfter ganz rechts bläst die Luft quasi nur hoch ins nichts, dort würde aber der 240mm Radiator sitzen.

Den 2800X würde ich bis zu 1,4V geben bei 24/7 Betrieb für den Takt der am höchsten erreicht werden kann.
Ich vermute, dass ein Luftkühler und der Prozessor direkt über der 60° Graka ohne Frischluft nur irgendwann kein Bock mehr haben.
Ein Radiator, der direkt wie die 1080 Ti an der Frischluft sitzt, dachte ich, ist das beste für mein Vorhaben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Wenn es dir eigentlich um die Abwärme im Gehäuse geht, ist eine AiO auf deiner 1080Ti mit >200W sinnvoller als auf der CPU.

Soll heißen:

NZXT Kraken G12 weiß ab €'*'27,33 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

+

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 ab €'*'82,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

oder 

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 ab €'*'55,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Eingebaut: https://sta3-nzxtcorporation.netdna...t_image/image/1717/large_eac76828d92ef2cd.png

https://sta3-nzxtcorporation.netdna...t_image/image/1720/large_bd4dc038847403f4.png

Und für den Ryzen einen 40€ Broken 3: https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-3-84000000140-a1675194.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Brocken-3-review-test-1236011/



> Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass EKL einen sehr guten Kühler  gebaut hat, laut PCGH-Wertungssystem sogar den besten überhaupt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Sehe ich auch so die GPU strahlt deutlich mehr und tendenziell öfter Abwärme ins Gehäuse ab, der Ryzen ist ja selten komplett ausgelastet, und ein Ben Nevis ist eben auch kein High End Kühler.


----------



## PCRalfi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

So rum macht die Sache natürlich auch mehr Sinn, leider würde es sich für mich nicht mehr lohnen, meine Grafikkarte auf WaKü um zu bauen.
Sie hat quasi den stärksten Lüftkühler auf dem Markt und umbauen wäre demnach nicht sinnvoll.
Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core ab €'*'835,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der zweite Haken wäre, dass dein empfohlener Luftkühler nicht in mein Case von der Höhe her passt.
In Win 101 weiß ab €'*'68,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, es gibt ja genug andere gute, wie z.B. der Dark Rock 4.

Meine Angst ist immer nur, dass für stärkere CPUs mit Luftkühlung mein Case nicht gut geeignet ist.
Für luftgekühlte Grafikkarten gibt es aber quasi aber kein besseres Gehäuse, eine 1080 Ti mit WaKü war mir damals mit einem Aufpreis von 200€+ nicht wert, Umrüstkits gab es auch nicht.
Da für mich als Gamer gilt GPU > CPU, sollte klar sein, warum ich das Case gewählt habe.
Mit der CPU lief es bis dato ja auch gut.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Bei dem Gehäuse kannst auch einen Mugen 5 nehmen.
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition ab €' '48,06 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*



PCRalfi schrieb:


> So rum macht die Sache natürlich auch mehr Sinn, leider würde es sich für mich nicht mehr lohnen, meine Grafikkarte auf WaKü um zu bauen.
> Sie hat quasi den stärksten Lüftkühler auf dem Markt und umbauen wäre demnach nicht sinnvoll.
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Core ab €'*'835,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Da die >200W deiner 1080Ti durch die ausblasende AiO (bei deinem inwin 101 als 120er Variante an der Gehäuserückseite oder als 240er Variante an der rechten Seitenwand) nicht im Gehäuse landen, hast du in jedem Fall einen positiven Effekt auf alle Komponenten im Gehäuse.
Spätestens bei einem 240mm Radiator auf der GPU zieht dann auch der Zotac Grafikkartenkühler den Kürzeren.


----------



## PCRalfi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Soll das heißen, dass die warme Luft von der 60° GPU keinen Einfluss auf der Radiator hat, wenn sie hindurch geht?
Auf den Kühlkörper eines Luftkühlers hatte das bei mir klar Einfluss genommen, habe aber auch keine Frontlüfter, kam quasi nur die schon warme Luft hindurch.
Wenn ich den 240mm Radi an der Seite im Gehäuse hätte, würde die GPU (Luft) und die CPU (Wasser) jeder ihren eigenen Lufteingang und Ausgang haben.
Der einzelne 120mm Lüfter hinten würde die warme Luft der GPU und des Mainboards aus dem Case ziehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*



> Soll das heißen, dass die warme Luft von der 60° GPU keinen Einfluss auf der Radiator hat, wenn sie hindurch geht?



Wenn die 240er GPU AiO in der rechten Seitenwand sitzt, der Mugen 5 auf dem 2700X die die Abwärme in Richtung Hecklüfter befördert und die drei einblasenden 120mm Lüfter im Gehäuseboden für die Frischluftzufuhr sorgen, bekommt der Radiator der GPU AiO keine Abwärme ab.

YouTube


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Naja unterm Strich musst du auch überhaupt kein Geld investieren, deine GPU bleibt relativ kühl und der Ryzen kommt nicht in den Bereich indem er den Takt senkt. Zwar kann man damit argumentieren das eine höhere Temperatur die Lebensdauer senkt trotz allem wirst du den Ryzen vorher wechseln bevor er dir weg gealtert ist.


----------



## PCRalfi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Meine Grafikkarte möchte ich nicht umbauen. ^^
Es bleibt quasi nur die Lösung mit der CPU WaKü.
Oder eine krasse LuKü, aber dann wieder die benannten Probleme mit der Abwärme der GPU.

Das mit der Lebensdauer stimmt schon, nächstes Jahr ist ja wieder Zen2 am start, haha...
Wenn es dann bis an die 5GHz geht, wird wieder ein wechsel vorgenommen, dann braucht man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine starke WaKü.
Dann würde wieder meine Anfängliche Frage aufkommen:

Welche meiner am Anfang genannten WaKüs kühlt am besten?


----------



## Kyuss89 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Seit kurzem habe ich einen Ryzen 2700X im Einsatz und der Turbo in Verbindung mit der angelegten Spannung ist super aggressiv. Bei den Temperaturen mit aufgeheiztem Gehäuse sind da Peaks bei Battlefield 1 von 75 °C drin.

Die Vega 56 ist zwar undervolted, hat aber immer noch rund 200-220 Watt an Abwärme die  ins Gehäuse geblasen wird. Zusätzlich ist mein Fractal Design R6 noch gedämmt und ich habe den Deckel geschlossen.

Ich würde die Fractal Design Celsius nehmen, da stimmt in meinen Augen das P/L und allzu laut ist sie auch nicht.

Testresultate Serienluefter - Seite 6 Hier hast du eine komplette Übersicht, die 240mm AIOS geben sich alle nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*



PCRalfi schrieb:


> Wenn es dann bis an die 5GHz geht, wird wieder ein wechsel vorgenommen, dann braucht man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine starke WaKü.


Am Kühler ändert sich nichts, es kommt am ende nur ganz darauf an wie viele Radiatoren verbaut sind um die Wärme der Raumtemperatur abgeben zu können. Am ende macht dieser Umstand auch was mit aus leiser zu werden, da mehr Radiatorenfläche auch bedeutet die Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen lassen zu müssen.

In diesem Sinn würde wenn eine AIO auf eine setzen die per Schnellanschlüsse erweitert werden kann.
Hier wäre die AIO von Alphacool als solche die beste Lösung. Diese AIO hat auch verschraubte Schlauchanschlüsse, so das ggf. auch selber Schlauch verlegt werden kann.
Nur ist eine AIO ohne AGB schwer zu befüllen und zu entlüften.

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Überlegung direkt auf eine modulare Wasserkühlung umzusteigen.
Aber wie hier schon berichtet lohnen sich diese Anschaffungskosten nicht.

Da die Grafikkarte mit Luft weiterhin gut belüftet sein muss wirst du hier immer ein Problem bekommen.
Mit einem Umbau ist dieses Problem jedoch nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei Zotac verlierst du aber die drei Jahre Garantie die zusätzlich mit dabei sind mit einem Umbau.


----------



## A$ke (27. September 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Für welche AIO hast du dich jetzt entschieden und wie sind deine Temps mit dem 2700x ?

Gruß


----------



## PCRalfi (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 7 2700X*

Für die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB.
Die Temps sind sehr gut!
Lüfter muss man aber tauschen, sind schon verdammt laut im Idle.
Anspruchsvolle Games bis 60°C.
Läuft unübertaktet immer mit 4,05GHz+ nach einiger Zeit Gaming auf allen Kernen.
Idle 35°C.
Im Idle sind Peaks auf 4,35GHz auf allen Kernen unübertaktet.


----------

